# Huge Work Conference Presentation



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay, so this might not be so much of a goal as mandatory actions, but it's close enough!

I've worked in a molecular biology research lab for the past 18 months. My boss informed me in about October that he wanted me to present my research at an International Biophysics Conference in March, taking place in Maryland, by myself. I was all :blank. I submitted an abstract and was accepted.

So, SAS. I am travelling by myself for the first time, to my first international conference, to present my first poster. There are going to be 6500 scientists at this conference, and 3500 posters. As an undergraduate, I am the bottom rung of the scientific ladder. I am mildly petrified. 

By March, I'm going to have to:
-apply to angry admin lady for cash advances
-make a powerpoint presentation
-make a poster
-present to my entire lab as practice
-book all my flights and stuff

During the conference, I'm going to have to:
-actually fly by myself oh my god what if I get lost in the airport
-room with some unknown science people in a hotel
-stand in a giant convention centre next to my poster as thousands of people wander by and ask me questions for three entire days
-dine with hard core science people at special conference dinners

This is huge. This is so huge. This is MONUMENTAL. And I have to do it. I'll be posting here when I accomplish stuff. If I can actually do this, I am going to be so so so proud of myself. Or else I'm going to be mugged in Baltimore and die alone in an alley clutching my poster to my chest. Either or.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

They usually have alcohol at conference poster sessions. Just keep yourself tanked and you'll do fine.

What you should do is just prepare a 5 minute (or less) summary of your poster and then just recite that whenever someone comes by to look at your poster. The people are usually nice about it and it's not really a very formal atmosphere. (I'm going by my own experience with conferences I've been to, but I don't think it will be all that different in yours.) And they will be more understanding knowing that you are an undergrad. You will probably also be able to wander around and look at other people's posters too, so that would take some of the pressure off.

As for rooming and dining with strangers, I'm afraid I can't help you there. My advice would be to run away crying, but that might not be an option.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm very impressed with you.

That post was actually halfway coherent. Yes, very impressed, indeed.

Oh and that conference thing sounds pretty neat too.



Dude, we're with you all the way through on this. We like our mandatory goals..... frequent updates are expected. Good luck!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> What you should do is just prepare a 5 minute (or less) summary of your poster and then just recite that whenever someone comes by to look at your poster.
> 
> As for rooming and dining with strangers, I'm afraid I can't help you there. My advice would be to run away crying, but that might not be an option.


There's a chance I might have to do a 15 min presentation. I haven't heard back yet. My presentation in front of my lab is 15 min. But yeah, for the poster bit, I'll have to shrink it down. I'm nervous about fielding questions, especially from people way more knowledgeable than I am.

The people I will be rooming with are apparently in physics. Physics scares me. Physicists scare me even more. Geez, I can't even spell it. Physisists? Physicist? Fizzisict? Ugh.

Thanks JL


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

And people always wonder why I complain a research career is so socially demanding.

Oh, and "boo!", reg. the last line.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Practicing my speech for my lab tomorrow! Fifteen minutes, with a snazzy slideshow. It's currently really choppy when I speak it but I'm going to practice all night woop woop.

I hope it goes well


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woah this is an awesome opportunity. Grats and best of luck!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not to worry. If you are mugged in Baltimore, I will take care of your poster. 

my god, how exciting. and nerve-wracking. I have a suggestion. Take your little finger puppet thing with you. keep it in your pocket. and think of us whenever your nervousness causes you to fondle it. 

really, i'd be a nervous wreck if I'm totally honest. all I can say is prepare, prepare, prepare. 

for negotiating the airport - it's easier than you think. I hated it at one time too, but you will not get lost. and any of the staff at any airline desk - ask them for directions, they will help you. the staff will tell you what to do at every step of the way. 
I was trying to wean myself off this forum, but I am going to check here to see where you're at, every day. I'm excited, and excited for you. fabulous opportunity. Wear your hair down.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Thank you!

If by puppet you mean my new boyfriend, yes, I was already planning to both take him with me and fondle him. But I am sure by that time in our relationship I will need some new excitement, so I will gladly think of you all.

I'm not a nervous wreck YET, but I'm sure I will be come March. It seems a million miles away right now, thankfully. The airport and the dinners are what are freaking me out the most. I've never navigated an airport without an actual grownup with me. I've done luncheons at small conferences before, and I had to sit will a table full of PhDs and felt very very small.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This IS monumental. I want to offer you my congratulations as well as my sympathy re: airports/dinners.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I did my presentation today! I don't think I breathed the entire 15 minutes but my boss said he was really pleased and thought it was really professional! 

They made me practice fielding questions about my poster and the end of it though, and I totally bombed it. My boss had to stop me and say "Just so you know, starting an answer with 'I'm kinda not completely sure but...' isn't the best way". So I'm kindof embarassed about that, but overall really pleased with having done a good job with my speech! I'm going to have to practice bs'ing stuff on the top of my feet a LOT though.

And then I got a 25 cent raise! Whee!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I booked my flight today! 

The evil admin lady got mad at me for filling out my cash advance wrong and then scoffed and said "well I guess it makes sense you don't know, you're an undergrad." She said she wouldn't have approved it anyways since as an undergrad I am not trustworthy of such a large advance. Interacting with her makes me hyperventilate. She hates meeeeee.

So I said pffft and ripped up my cash advance and went and bought my tickets with my own money. I showed her, right? You know I did.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would not internalize any feelings about that lady - I think she has her own issues. In a way, it's on her about the advance - really, she would be held responsible for allowing any advances. I don't think she has anything out against you. That undergrad thing is like a prejudice thing on her part - not you. 

As for the conference (and I'll probably come back to this thread if you let me), really the "ladder rungs" don't matter. You are there presenting information as a fresh perspective - new outlook, and the younger generation. This is an opportunity to show them what you are made of and that you are capable. It's impressive that you were allowed to give such a presentation. 

Just start preparing notes now - the more prepared you are, the more confident you will feel.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Nooooooo.

I just got an email today from a grad student who used to work in my lab. She left the lab just as I started, so I worked with her for maybe 3 days and had lunch with her once. She's going to the conference too, and she wants us to room together.

This is way worse than rooming with strangers. With strangers I could be all Hi I'm Perfectionist and then go off and do my own thing. But I sorta kinda know her, so we'll probably have to like...eat together and sit together and she'll probably ask me to go out and do something in the evenings. I was planning on hiding in my room each night and no one would know, but now she'll knowwwwwww. She's doing her PhD and is eight zillion times more knowledgable than me and really outgoing and stuff.

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. I can no longer be an anonymous recluse at this conference. I'll have to socialize. Nooooooooooo.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

If you don't want a roommate, perhaps you can tell her that you need time to yourself to prepare; I'm sure she'll understand. 

The hotel room is the traveller's sanctuary!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^That's a good idea, but since my boss is paying for it I can't really refuse a cost saving roommate.

However, good news! I heard today that she's going to be rooming with her supervisor, who splurged on a Sheraton (woah!). And apparently no one else from my univ wants to room with me, yay! I might might might have a room to myself.

My supervisor did tell me he wants me to take this ex grad student out to dinner. He wants to pay for us so he wants to reciept. So I can't fake it. But one awkward dinner is still better than four days sharing a hotel. Although I'm really nervous to eat in front of her, for some irrationaly reason.

I still haven't dealt with the admin lady about expenses. I've been putting it off all week. The finance department emailed me and got mad since I didn't have her signature. My SA spikes through the roof whenever I am near her. 

Perfectionisttttt come on be a man and just deal with it argh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay, I dealt with the cash advances, but now my boss wants me to go to another conference in February for practice.

So socializing to practice for even bigger socializing. Great.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

This is going to be an awesome way for you to face your fears. It sounds like you're doing a great job so far. How soon is the conference in February?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*gets nervous just from reading the original post*


I'm sure you'll do great Elise


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Nrg.

My boss today said it was "totally up to me" if I wanted to go to the Feb. conference or not. I'm pretty sure I went beet red, and remember mumbling something about deadlines or headlines or headphones or something.

I hate that SA is making me look totally unenthusiastic here. I feel like such a slacker. This is an opportunity, a good employee would take it. But I'm not. I feel like a jerk.


----------



## GooGav (Feb 7, 2010)

You're not a jerk, Perfectionist. That's clear in your posts.

1. You set a goal here to do all of this.
2. You were willing to pay to get yourself to the Conference.
3. Your Manager is working well with you and wants you to go to things.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys, I leave in three weeks.

I'm getting seriously seriously freaked out. And my poster isn't completely ready yet and I haven't even done my speech. 

I'm going to get lost in the airport and not get on my flight, I just know it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

This is very impressive. The PI in your lab must think very highly of you and your work. I wouldn't sweat it. Poster sessions aren't that terrible. No one is going to harass you or call you out. Try to take in the experience and meet some people whose area of work interests you. You sound like you have a bright future.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

You have 3 weeks to get ready. 3 weeks is enough to do it. Calm, be calm. breathe. you WILL be okay.

now, first: get your poster ready. stay up late if you have to. get it done. what else do you have to do on it? can you break it down into steps. like step 1, get a marker. or whatever. be specific.

Second: get working on your speech. what is it you have to talk about?

when you're staring at that blank page, start with a simple declarative sentence like: Today I am here to tell you about _____________.

First i will outline ________________, then I will explain ___________, and conclude with _________________________.

the key to these things is preparation, preparation, preparation. forget all the other stuff, that's secondary and you'll have plenty of time to worry about all that SA crap. If you prepare, the things you are really afraid of won't come to pass.

Just get the big stuff done, and that's two things: Poster, then Speech.



Perfectionist said:


> Guys, I leave in three weeks.
> 
> I'm getting seriously seriously freaked out. And my poster isn't completely ready yet and I haven't even done my speech.
> 
> I'm going to get lost in the airport and not get on my flight, I just know it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I forgot to mention the airport. they're stressful for everyone. just remember, you are needing the terminal for domestic flights. you can ask anyone, absolutely anyone who works there, whether they work for an airline or for the airport itself and they will tell you briskly and politely where it is and how to get there if needed. and there are usually information desks. then, once you are in the right terminal, just look for the departures board hanging from the ceiling. look for your destination and your flight number on it. it will be there. that will tell you where to check in, unless you can check in online. if you can, do that. then just go to the check in desk for your flight and find out the gate number if you don't have it already. there are signs, huge signs everywhere saying where everything is. I don't say all this because I think you're a numskull, far from it, it just helps to know what's going to happen. You'll find it, don't worry. just get there a little early. you will not miss your flight. Don't be afraid to ask if you're not sure where you're going. people ask for this information, thousands of times a day in an airport.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks Leo. I really appreciate all your support.

My poster is _almost _done. I did the big chunks in Jan. But I have to do lots of fancy editing stuff in photoshop and Illustrator or what not to make it look shiny. My boss didn't think that part would take very long so he kept saying worry about that later and gave me other stuff to do. But I am worrying about ittt.

It's Reading Break at my univ, but I'm going into work all week to finish the poster. Once I know the poster is fully done I will feel a lot better. Besides, studying is lame, pfft.

I'm taking a bus to Seattle and will thus be in the airport like literally four hours early, so that helps. Time to get lost on numerous occasions. I'll have to remember to take Domestic because I'm actually flying from the States. I am just going to find my gate and park my behind there and not move. I won't even leave to pee. And I will clutch my poster to my bosom like a small child the whole time. If security tries to take it away from me it also functions as a makeshift sword of sciencey doom.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you will be an awesome force to be reckoned with, no doubt about it.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I did a small poster presentation at school, it took about 2 days to prepare the poster and the talk. 3 weeks is plenty of time to get everything ready. 
You obviously must be very capable to have been been invited to some national conference, navigating an airport without getting lost shouldn't even be an issue (though I guess you were joking about this part).


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

It's great that you have the poster just about finished Perfectionist! The important thing is that the main ideas are there.

When you work out your speech, practice it several times if you can. In front of people can be helpful (it has been for me).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Definitely practicing a bunch. I have a 15 min version typed out and memorized already, I just need to shorten it.

So apparently when you make a poster you get to spend several hours making simple shapes in some fancy program called Illustrator. I made pink ovals today! And green circles and thick red lines. Tomorrow I am tackling the spiral. Numerous spirals actually. Wish me luck.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Good luck with the spirals then!

... or maybe it would be better to wish you good luck on the presentation. Ah, but you don't need luck.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My poster is done. Finally. I've been working on it for eight zillion years.

My speech is semi prepared, I will probably end up working on that on the plane what what whattt.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hey, great news on the poster! that's a major chunk done. at least on the plane, you can't walk away from getting the speech done. unless you order those stupidly overpriced drinks. which of course you won't do.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Best of luck!! Go kick butt


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

POSTER PRINTING CRISIS

My poster is 4 feet high and apparently my univ printing company AND staples only have machines that can print 3 feet high. And the companies in Baltimore we contacted are not being very helpful.

So I'm off sick today, and my prof had to shrink my beautiful beautiful roomy poster into 75% of it's original space. It looks so crowded now. And it's still not even printed. And I leave in TWO DAYS. 

I am sad. These printer companies just barfed all over my Mona Lisa.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, would you do something for us? 

Midway through your speech, pause for a moment, pull out a camera, take a picture of your audience, then put the camera away and continue on, speaking nothing of it. Then post the picture here afterwards, of course. (It would be even better if you got this on video.)

You know you wanna do it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Only if I also have to say "Sorry, I have to post this on the internet for the socially awkward" as I do it.

I'm definitely bringing my camera! I'll try and take lots of pics. You all know my love of picture threads.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I only look at them for the articles. 

Looking forward to it! can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahhh okay guys! I am half packed! I leave in 6 hours! I have my ticket!

Here I go! I can do it! Probably!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ YES YOU CAN! We are behind you. well, at a safe distance.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woo go perfy


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot about this. (I spend too much time in the misery forums :teeth) Anyway, good luck - you'll do fine. It's never as scary as you think it will be, and it will be over quickly. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Why am I back in here again


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't wait for the travelogue when she comes back. she's supposed to bring me back something too. it better not be one of them "Perf went to the algae convention and all i got was this lousy t shirt" shirts. although seeing it like that, that would be a bit of ok.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So SUP HOMIES I'm back.

It went surprisingly smooth. I'm really, really, REALLY proud of myself for making it through this. I was so nervous and had never done anything on this scale before.

Some highlights:

I navigated the airports! The thought of doing this alone nearly gave me a panic attack, but I got everywhere early and asked lots of questions to make sure I was going in the right direction all the time. I even had a layover in O'Hare and managed. 

I was one of about 2500 posters. I stood by my poster for about 5 hours and answered questions. It was super nervewracking, but most people didn't ask too many questions. I had trouble approaching people if they were looking semi interested in my poster, which I still feel kindof dumb about. I didn't know if I should let them read or POUNCE. But I got lots of positive feedback.

My poster was in a competition, and I actually did a presentation in front of Judges of Science. Lots of people could hear me and I was super nervous but I got through it okay. I didn't make the finals but I actually don't think it was because of my speech. My science was just not as awesome as other people's science.

The worst part was sciencey socializing - labs and subareas are very cliquey. I avoided almost all of that. You really have to promote yourself in this field, and glamourize your research. I was NOT good at that at all. I had many awfuly awkward conversations on that side which still make me cringe. I don't have the seld confidence to be like LOOK AT HOW AWESOME MY RESEARCH IS and thus you come off seeming kinda lame.

tldr: Very eye opening experience. Managed my SA okay. Avoided socializing and watched movies in my hotel room. Did not die alone in an airport. I would travel alone again.

SO HOMIES thanks a bunch for your support in this thread. I really appreciate it, as no one knows I struggle with this sort of stuff, especially at my work. I stepped way WAY out of my comfort zone and for the most part survived unscathed. AND I didn't fall down and break my leg on the other side of the continent this time, which by itself is super biitchinn.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

:yay:yay

:clap:clap

:boogie

:high5

:boogie



(words are for losers)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh and PS here's a pic of my poster in all it's glory. Imagine a giant convention centre filled with hundreds and hundreds of ones just like this.










Aaaand me in front of my poster! Whee!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Yay! That's amazing Perfectionist, way to go!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done!!!! See, everyone should read this and see what is possible


----------

